# What's This



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone know what these are called and are they good for bait?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

mojarra?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

loks like it.
if it's as big as your palm its perch


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

not realy sure what they are called but up here I will use them when i can not find anything else and have caught trout on them


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Seabream*

Seabream


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Majorra aka Sand Perch aka goat aka sand brim

http://www.fishing-boating.com/baitprofiles/stmojarra.htm

good bait fish, not very hardy.
Great link - he identifies all the bait fish.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hmmmm........*

Tough one if not, possibly small American Shad
Maybe a new species.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mojarra. One of the best kept secrets for inshore bait. The small ones work great for snapper and flounder. The larger ones work great on the snook.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn it!!*

"E" you gave out one of our best kept secrets  "Snook" candy is another name for them......Watch out cause they have a fin, that will cut the hell of you (larger ones) 
"CpnArron" had the smallest ones i have even seen, and they were catching everything for him. They are a great bait, a little harder to keep alive then pinfish. But worth it, everything will hit them. And if you catch a "Large one" stick a hook in him, and cast him out there. Then just wait and hold on.....opcorn:


*All fisherman are liars except you and me, and to tell you the truth, I'm not so sure about you*


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yep, mojara. I tend to think of them less as candy and more as inshore crack.  When those guys hit the water and start struggling the fish hit them like they're in need of a fix. I've found them harder to keep alive in the well, but they last a long time on the hook. Then again when I use them they only tend to go 15-20 min max before being thumped hard by something hungry.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Which E are you talking to BigE or LittleE?



jettypark28 said:


> "E" you gave out one of our best kept secrets  "Snook" candy is another name for them......Watch out cause they have a fin, that will cut the hell of you (larger ones)
> "CpnArron" had the smallest ones i have even seen, and they were catching everything for him. They are a great bait, a little harder to keep alive then pinfish. But worth it, everything will hit them. And if you catch a "Large one" stick a hook in him, and cast him out there. Then just wait and hold on.....opcorn:
> 
> 
> *All fisherman are liars except you and me, and to tell you the truth, I'm not so sure about you*


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

So where are these guys and how do you get them? Sabiki? I have yet to see one......


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I tend to get them in my cast net. I just look for the right shape in the water and toss my net. If you've been around here long enough and stared at silouttes that long you start to be able to discern schools from one another. Helps me nail mojara and mullet but avoid pilchards and menhaden when netting bait. I've also caught very large ones (12-14") in the surf on clam, fleas, and shrimp.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed I was*

replying to "Emanuel"...Damn him, they will be mix in with pinfish and other baitfish. You can catch them the same way, you catch anything else. If you catch a large one, put him on the hook and cast him out there, right away. They are right behind 'whitebait' in trying to keep them alive......I wish i could catch those tiny ones, like "CpnArron" does 


*All fisherman are liars except you and me, and to tell you the truth, I'm not so sure about you*


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Those small mojarra and small pilchards on a #4 livebait hook with a small splitshot around pilings and other structure are murder on the snapper. I finally got their number.


----------

